# My Baby NFCs first time in garden without harness :-)



## Cats cats cats

My baby NFCs had only been out twice before and both times on a harness . Yesterday was their first time out freely  They are 7 months and 5 days old  Prepare for cuteness overload ..... 

Wolfgang watching the birds 









Stripey chasing erm ....nothing 









Stripey , worn out after excess play 









Wolfgang thinking of climbing the tree 









Stripey ...... mid flight   :lol::lol:









My favourite pic of stripey so far :001_tt1:









Wolfgang just being beautiful 









En route to do important cat things 









Resting 









finally , thanks to Mr Fuzzy for allowing the boys to share his garden 









:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Skippy75

They are beautiful! Look like they are enjoying themselves out in the sun.


----------



## Puddycat

Is it me or does Mr Fuzzy look like Mr Miyagi?

Is the garden fenced in or are they outdoor cats now?


----------



## jenny armour

lovely pictures, val, of the babies. is it me or is wolfgang turning into a smoke? they have beautiful coats, just one month older than mine.
i see they are doing what nfcs are meant to do, climb trees


----------



## Cats cats cats

Puddycat said:


> Is it me or does Mr Fuzzy look like Mr Miyagi?
> 
> Is the garden fenced in or are they outdoor cats now?


Haaaaaaaaaaaahhhh :lol::lol::lol:

It's fenced  We've had two sets of purrfect fence for years and have just purchased (off a member on here, Skippy75 ) another set to further secure an area we felt may be climbable by our extremely nimble beasts


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> lovely pictures, val, of the babies. is it me or is wolfgang turning into a smoke? they have beautiful coats, just one month older than mine.
> i see they are doing what nfcs are meant to do, climb trees


Thanks   Yes his coat has changed A LOT !!  He was solid black when we got him and now he is quite smokey indeed  Quite striking :001_tt1: I don't know much about coat development/ genetics but i'm pleased with how he looks even though i thought he was going to be black   

Stripey loves the tree 

Pics of yours are overdue !


----------



## Puddycat

valeriewhiteside said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaahhhh :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> It's fenced  We've had two sets of purrfect fence for years and have just purchased (off a member on here, Skippy75 ) another set to further secure an area we felt may be climbable by our extremely nimble beasts


I wish we had a big garden for our NFCs. Unfortunatley we live on a 2nd floor apartment so they only have the balcony to explore.


----------



## lymorelynn

They are looking fantastic :001_wub::001_wub: Lovely to see them enjoying the garden :thumbup:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Lovely to see them enjoying the great outdoors! I am looking forward to seeing my 2 boys in the garden in a couple of months


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thanks   Yes his coat has changed A LOT !!  He was solid black when we got him and now he is quite smokey indeed  Quite striking :001_tt1: I don't know much about coat development/ genetics but i'm pleased with how he looks even though i thought he was going to be black
> 
> Stripey loves the tree
> 
> Pics of yours are overdue !


yes his coat looks good. i thought troy was going smokey but only a little around the neck. did put some on a couple of weeks ago, but will take some more


----------



## Cats cats cats

Puddycat said:


> I wish we had a big garden for our NFCs. Unfortunatley we live on a 2nd floor apartment so they only have the balcony to explore.


Aww well , lots of people keep their cats as indoors only , i'm sure your NFCs are perfectly happy with your apartment and balcony


----------



## happysaz133

They are gorgeous! What is Wolfgang's colouring called? It's lovely!


----------



## Cats cats cats

happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous! What is Wolfgang's colouring called? It's lovely!


Apparently .......... BLACK   He was all black when i got him


----------



## PetloverJo

Beautiful pics :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> Apparently .......... BLACK   He was all black when i got him


was there smoke in his ancestry> troy's mother was down as a black and white and started to go smoke when she was 18 months old


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> was there smoke in his ancestry> troy's mother was down as a black and white and started to go smoke when she was 18 months old


Hi  I 'm not sure actually , i must find out  His mum is tabby and dad is solid black


----------



## marleyboo

i dont think it should be allowed you show pictures here.... hmy:

im afraid those cats are TOO GORGEOUS! 


i cant even begin to tell you how much i WANT AND NEED! mr fuzzy! 

and wolfgang is just stunning! stripey is so adoreable !! 

you have such beautiful cats and your garden too :001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> i dont think it should be allowed you show pictures here.... hmy:
> 
> im afraid those cats are TOO GORGEOUS!
> 
> i cant even begin to tell you how much i WANT AND NEED! mr fuzzy!
> 
> and wolfgang is just stunning! stripey is so adoreable !!
> 
> you have such beautiful cats and your garden too :001_tt1:


Aww thank you    I'm feeling rather proud right now   

The kittens are loving the garden so far  I don't leave them unattended of course  I've just brought them in and they're not too pleased  

I lust after your cats too :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby

stunning babies! :001_tt1: he def looks like a black smoke! :001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b

beautiful cats  they look like there having some right fun


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thanks   Yes his coat has changed A LOT !!  He was solid black when we got him and now he is quite smokey indeed  Quite striking :001_tt1: I don't know much about coat development/ genetics but i'm pleased with how he looks even though i thought he was going to be black
> 
> Stripey loves the tree
> 
> Pics of yours are overdue !


which ones val the wegies all five of them?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> which ones val the wegies all five of them?


All of course !!!!!


----------



## Kat86

Wow!! Truely stunning babies you have there, how very lucky you are! X


----------



## jenny armour

give us a few days val, i will see if i can get some decent piccies


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> give us a few days val, i will see if i can get some decent piccies


Ok  Plenty of the black beauty please


----------



## FOREST TINKA

Hi

If a cat is predominantly a self colour but has distinct white roots of the hair it is a smoke. Smokes are a solid silver tabby, very dramatic and beautiful. In full coat they are an impressive sight to see and some say you have two cats in one. During the winter months the Norwegian Forest Cats luxurious long coat shows the silver very well. With the wind in their coat you can see the Silver (white) underneath. In the summer months they are a more solid colour, sometimes mottled and very attractive.

I think your wolfgang is black but has what is called a 'salt and pepper' coat which is a variation on black just as blacks can have brown shading etc...


----------



## Anca

Wow, they're absolutely astonishing. Really WOW.


----------



## Cazzer

always please to see gorgeous pics of my favourite breed of cat. Love the one of stripey worn out. My Karlo has a similar expression


----------



## Cats cats cats

FOREST TINKA said:


> Hi
> 
> If a cat is predominantly a self colour but has distinct white roots of the hair it is a smoke. Smokes are a solid silver tabby, very dramatic and beautiful. In full coat they are an impressive sight to see and some say you have two cats in one. During the winter months the Norwegian Forest Cats luxurious long coat shows the silver very well. With the wind in their coat you can see the Silver (white) underneath. In the summer months they are a more solid colour, sometimes mottled and very attractive.
> 
> I think your wolfgang is black but has what is called a 'salt and pepper' coat which is a variation on black just as blacks can have brown shading etc...


Just noticed this post ......... made me chuckle as that's exactly what i just text you , that his roots are grey  Not sure about the salt and pepper part , all the cats i've seen with that type of colouring tend to have it all over , more ......erm ..... mottled , if that makes sense ? Even the roots of Wolfgangs very black bits are grey 

I'm not complaining though , he's beautiful and i love him to bits  

I'll just come and catnap your black boy


----------



## colliemerles

_what lovely pictures, they are all beautiful,_


----------



## jenny armour

FOREST TINKA said:


> Hi
> 
> If a cat is predominantly a self colour but has distinct white roots of the hair it is a smoke. Smokes are a solid silver tabby, very dramatic and beautiful. In full coat they are an impressive sight to see and some say you have two cats in one. During the winter months the Norwegian Forest Cats luxurious long coat shows the silver very well. With the wind in their coat you can see the Silver (white) underneath. In the summer months they are a more solid colour, sometimes mottled and very attractive.
> 
> I think your wolfgang is black but has what is called a 'salt and pepper' coat which is a variation on black just as blacks can have brown shading etc...


the same with my wegie troy. his coat is predominantly black and white, but has has white roots and a little smoke around his neck. when he was younger his breeder thought he was going to turn black smoke but he has stayed the same, not like val's wolfgang. troy is now 7 months old. his mother apparently is turning from black and white to black smoke and white too at 2 years old


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> the same with my wegie troy. his coat is predominantly black and white, but has has white roots and a little smoke around his neck. when he was younger his breeder thought he was going to turn black smoke but he has stayed the same, not like val's wolfgang. troy is now 7 months old. his mother apparently is turning from black and white to black smoke and white too at 2 years old


Ooh really, at 2 years ?  It's interesting to see wolfgang develop , although i wanted a black boy, i love how he looks and hope he's stays smoke now . In fact i hope he get smokier  I'll just have to get another black boy from somewhere ......


----------



## Maistaff

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thanks   Yes his coat has changed A LOT !!  He was solid black when we got him and now he is quite smokey indeed  Quite striking :001_tt1: I don't know much about coat development/ genetics but i'm pleased with how he looks even though i thought he was going to be black
> 
> Stripey loves the tree
> 
> Pics of yours are overdue !


I am loving your black (smoke) he is simply stunning. You say he was solid black ?

I am curious as we have had our first solid born a few weeks ago and she is black. As we don't have any solids and never having our girls produce a solid before either i am now wondering if she will change in time to be like your boy.

Your boy as are all your cats simply stunning :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Maistaff said:


> I am loving your black (smoke) he is simply stunning. You say he was solid black ?
> 
> I am curious as we have had our first solid born a few weeks ago and she is black. As we don't have any solids and never having our girls produce a solid before either i am now wondering if she will change in time to be like your boy.
> 
> Your boy as are all your cats simply stunning :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


Thank you   Yes he was solid black when we got him ........here are some pics of him when he was younger for your enjoyment   Prepare to drool   

Just a baby , 5 weeks ish ? 









With his little bro, stripey 









Approx 9 weeks old 









14 weeks 









16weeks 









13 weeks  love this picture, can you spot stripey ? 









16 weeks 









Now (7 months , 3 weeks)  













































:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: _awww he was a stunning kitten, and he does look black, but now his fur is coming through doesnt he look gorgeous , i think i would like a black smoke next lol,,_


----------



## Cats cats cats

colliemerles said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: _awww he was a stunning kitten, and he does look black, but now his fur is coming through doesnt he look gorgeous , i think i would like a black smoke next lol,,_


He is rather gorgeous   I may be slightly biased though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## understandme

Awww lovely cute cats!


----------



## Maistaff

OMG i love him and he was so dark

The little kitten in our kitter Brdget Jones i have called her is just like him jet back. I so hope she turns out like your lad as your boy is so stunning


----------



## Cats cats cats

Maistaff said:


> OMG i love him and he was so dark
> 
> The little kitten in our kitter Brdget Jones i have called her is just like him jet back. I so hope she turns out like your lad as your boy is so stunning


Thank you    you wouldn't believe the searching i did to find a black boy  but now , i hope he stays smokey because he's so beautiful   I'll just have to get another black one  :biggrin5:

I'd like a blue too !! :001_wub::001_wub:

Pics of bridget jones are now required !!!


----------



## Maistaff

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thank you    you wouldn't believe the searching i did to find a black boy  but now , i hope he stays smokey because he's so beautiful   I'll just have to get another black one  :biggrin5:
> 
> I'd like a blue too !! :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Pics of bridget jones are now required !!!


He is stunning and your hard work paid off

Here is Bridget JOnes, she is only 3 weeks old today but these pics were taken last week



















We are not sure yet as to wither we are keeping her or not - we have quite a few cats and its a real hard one to call as we think she is lovely  even if we are biased !


----------



## Maistaff

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thank you    you wouldn't believe the searching i did to find a black boy  but now , i hope he stays smokey because he's so beautiful   I'll just have to get another black one  :biggrin5:
> 
> I'd like a blue too !! :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Pics of bridget jones are now required !!!


 we to would love a blue, we may get our dream as we have mated our girl ziva who is a black blotched tabby to our boy Xarel who is a blue silver - all being well we will get a few varied versions of blues (Fingers crossed :biggrin5


----------



## Cats cats cats

Maistaff said:


> He is stunning and your hard work paid off
> 
> Here is Bridget JOnes, she is only 3 weeks old today but these pics were taken last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not sure yet as to wither we are keeping her or not - we have quite a few cats and its a real hard one to call as we think she is lovely  even if we are biased !


Oh my , she's gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I want !!!!   

Ooooh blue and silver babies ..........i'll be very tempted if you do get some !!! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Maistaff

valeriewhiteside said:


> Oh my , she's gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I want !!!!
> 
> Ooooh blue and silver babies ..........i'll be very tempted if you do get some !!! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


She is a sweetie bless her and i can't wait for her to get a little bit bigger and start running around. I'll post more photo's of her as and when i get some so you can let me know if she is similar to your lad and his changing colours

I'll be sure to let you know if we do get a few  mind you i will post photo's of the babies on here for all to see as i have a sneeky feeling this litter are going to be something special :biggrin5:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Maistaff said:


> She is a sweetie bless her and i can't wait for her to get a little bit bigger and start running around. I'll post more photo's of her as and when i get some so you can let me know if she is similar to your lad and his changing colours
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know if we do get a few  mind you i will post photo's of the babies on here for all to see as i have a sneeky feeling this litter are going to be something special :biggrin5:


Oooh yes do !! I want a blue , a silver tabby, a red , a black .....    

Looking forward to watching your black beauty develop !! Big black cats ..... love them !!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> Ooh really, at 2 years ?  It's interesting to see wolfgang develop , although i wanted a black boy, i love how he looks and hope he's stays smoke now . In fact i hope he get smokier  I'll just have to get another black boy from somewhere ......


you're not having him lol


----------



## loubyfrog

valeriewhiteside said:


> Thank you   Yes he was solid black when we got him ........here are some pics of him when he was younger for your enjoyment   Prepare to drool
> 
> 13 weeks  love this picture, can you spot stripey ?


Is Mr Fuzzy sat on Stripeyhmy: Such a fab piccy & such gorgeous babies!!:001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

loubyfrog said:


> Is Mr Fuzzy sat on Stripeyhmy: Such a fab piccy & such gorgeous babies!!:001_wub:


Yes    so funny  makes me laugh every time i see this picture :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loubyfrog

Makes me chuckle too
Just having another peek at it now to put me in a happy mood before a bedroom full of teenagers (my daughter has some friends staying) wake up & need their tummies filling.
One of the best pics ever:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## HeartofClass

Wow they are adorable! And HUGE! :001_tt1:


----------



## Maistaff

valeriewhiteside said:


> Oh my , she's gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I want !!!!
> 
> Ooooh blue and silver babies ..........i'll be very tempted if you do get some !!! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


We have decided that we can't keep Bridget as to keep her would mean we would have 4 girls all the same age give or take amonth or so. Wish we could but i guess we can't keep them all no matter how much we want to 

Ziva is getting big so we are all preying blues !!! :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Maistaff said:


> We have decided that we can't keep Bridget as to keep her would mean we would have 4 girls all the same age give or take amonth or so. Wish we could but i guess we can't keep them all no matter how much we want to
> 
> Ziva is getting big so we are all preying blues !!! :001_wub:


Surround her with blue things , blue bed, blue water bowl , blue food bowl , blue blanket ......


----------

